# New Business Card Design - Comments/Critique, Please...



## MikeLem (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, everyone.  I am working on new business cards, and I wanted to post my design for critique.  I shoot primarily children and families, and want to have something fun/quirky as my card.  

People recognize me because of my glasses, so I had that implemented into a little logo.  I wanted something that represented me.  I also wanted cards that were non-standard, and would encourage some sort of reaction from potential clients.  

Anyway, your comments/critiques are appreciated.


----------



## CWN (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it's a fun idea, and very creative.


----------



## ddeerreekk (Dec 1, 2009)

I really like this, also. It's a great idea that I'm sure will be effective.


----------



## MikeLem (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks, for the comments, guys.  I'm interested to hear what the others have to say, too!


----------



## FrankLamont (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice idea.

For the picture of them, have a little rectangle in the area: something *in this colour *or similar.

Make one for behind your image as well... just to emphasise it.

But really, great idea and cleanly and well presented.


----------



## misol (Dec 2, 2009)

very creative.  It would get my attention


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't confuse business cards with advertising.

I like it as an ad.  

A business card's function is to provide your name and contact information.

-Pete


----------



## MikeLem (Dec 2, 2009)

Christie Photo said:


> Don't confuse business cards with advertising.
> 
> I like it as an ad.
> 
> ...



Pete,

I agree, somewhat.  As for the function of a business card: Mission accomplished.  The question is, is the message that's being sent when my contact information is delivered to a potential client going to entice them to make contact?


----------



## YYz (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Mike!
as a graphic designer, i really like ur concept!!
just do what u think thats right, as long as people get the idea!
it's okay for being different, anyway! a little advice from me, since u shoot for children and family, why don't u use a brighter, cheerful, and warm color? 
anyway, the idea is just... COOL!!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 11, 2009)

I love the idea and it is well done except for one thing, imho. I tend to design BCs so that they fit wherever BCs are kept, such as rolodex, etc. Don't know what the size of this card is but I would design it as a folded card that, once folded, was regular BC size.

Other than that, I disagree with Christie Photo. A BC is advertisement, in this field anyway. Yes, it does have to clearly show your contact info but this design does that just fine. In the meantime, if it does not grab someone's attention, a BC is just one among millions of others and loses much of its potential for getting business.

BCs are cheap and I use mine as advertisement leaving them all over the place for people to hopefully pick up. So they need to be eye catching.


----------



## itznfb (Dec 11, 2009)

Very creative and funny. I like your thoughts on combining the business card with a little marketing as well.

I'd like to know what would be more effective though... the cartoon picture or an actual portrait of yourself.


----------



## YYz (Dec 11, 2009)

@itznfb: it's depend on who is your client, i think..
if most of your client is children or family, it's okay to use cartoon. and it's good using ur own picture to show closeness. but if u're a wed photographer, just make it in moderat yet classy way = )


----------



## itznfb (Dec 11, 2009)

True. I was thinking in more general audience terms but I guess an ad/bus.card like this would be more targeted.

MikeLem, did you have a particular audience in mind when creating?


----------



## PhotoVerve (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi guys, this is MikeLem (new screen name for a new website I'm working on).

To answer some questions:

The audience I have in mind is primarily children/families, but I am confident that a quirky design such as this won't be a detriment to weddings, and even commercial stuff (since any commercial stuff I'd work on would have a heavy emphasis on fun).  For wedding customers, I think I am working hard to establish myself as a "fun" photographer, if that makes any sense.  I put a TON of effort into getting to know my clients, and maintaining relationships before and after "the job".


----------



## PhotoVerve (Dec 11, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I love the idea and it is well done except for one thing, imho. I tend to design BCs so that they fit wherever BCs are kept, such as rolodex, etc. Don't know what the size of this card is but I would design it as a folded card that, once folded, was regular BC size.
> 
> Other than that, I disagree with Christie Photo. A BC is advertisement, in this field anyway. Yes, it does have to clearly show your contact info but this design does that just fine. In the meantime, if it does not grab someone's attention, a BC is just one among millions of others and loses much of its potential for getting business.



I think these paragraphs are conflicting.  Size/shape/texture are all distinguishing factors, and, in my opinion, an important part of being "different".  I don't want this card in someone's rolodex (even though I don't think they are as prevalent anymore), I want it on their mind, and in their wallet/purse, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 11, 2009)

I like it! I'm assuming these are about business card size. I think its a great way of advertising and giving out your information. I think my only concern is that if I got a business card like this, I'd assume you had made it yourself and were into graphic design as well. I'm not sure if you are, just saying. I think it's because I'm looking for a graphic designer so it's something I've been picking out faster.

Where'd you get these done by the way? They're crazy creative!


----------



## PhotoVerve (Dec 11, 2009)

WeddingPhotographer said:


> I like it! I'm assuming these are about business card size. I think its a great way of advertising and giving out your information. I think my only concern is that if I got a business card like this, I'd assume you had made it yourself and were into graphic design as well. I'm not sure if you are, just saying. I think it's because I'm looking for a graphic designer so it's something I've been picking out faster.
> 
> Where'd you get these done by the way? They're crazy creative!



These would be either 2"x2" or 2.5"x2.5".  I haven't had them printed yet, and haven't decided on a printer.


----------



## itznfb (Dec 11, 2009)

If your photography skill is as good as your creativeness you'll do well


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 11, 2009)

PhotoVerve said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I love the idea and it is well done except for one thing, imho. I tend to design BCs so that they fit wherever BCs are kept, such as rolodex, etc. Don't know what the size of this card is but I would design it as a folded card that, once folded, was regular BC size.
> ...



I agree. They are conflicting. But life is often a series of compromises. In this case I would, myself, compromise on the size. Maybe it's just me but I have 4 rolodex wheels sitting on my desk   I can't be the only one still using them...

The other thing I like about folded cards is that they can sit up (tent like) when I leave them around.

But that is just me. I don't claim that my way is THE way. I just know what has worked for me.


----------



## itznfb (Dec 11, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> but I have 4 rolodex wheels sitting on my desk   I can't be the only one still using them...



:shock:
Is rolodex a new smartphone?


kidding...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 11, 2009)

itznfb said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > but I have 4 rolodex wheels sitting on my desk   I can't be the only one still using them...
> ...



:lmao: Don't I wish... dialing straight from the rolodex would be nice instead of the prospect of entering all this info into a computer.


----------



## jubb (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it's a cool marketing concept.


----------



## PhotoVerve (Dec 14, 2009)

Been messing around with the design, and I'm leaning towards this (today, anyway).  Need to order within a week or so, most likely.

Thoughts?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 14, 2009)

I prefer the original. Probably partly because I like empty space  but I think it is more striking.


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, I love these! I like the first example better too.  The white (er. black?) space makes the card.

I would worry a little about the non-standard size.  It makes it unique but if it doesn't fit in someones wallet, it may get tossed.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 14, 2009)

I think the design is clever and stylish, but I would really rather see it in a traditional business card size.


----------



## mostly sunny (Dec 18, 2009)

itznfb said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > but I have 4 rolodex wheels sitting on my desk   I can't be the only one still using them...
> ...


  I use a rolodex too!!  I use it because twice I have lost all my contact on my computer address book. I also have customers that ask me to keep their credit cards on file.  I think the old fashion thing on my desk is safer than having credit card numbers in my computer- ?? In case someone hacks my computer?


----------



## mostly sunny (Dec 18, 2009)

and I love your card!


----------



## Jon_Are (Dec 18, 2009)

First of all, I love the look; very creative.

Is it practical? I don't think so. Most folks have a place - Rollodex, card file, card folio - where they store business cards of standard dimensions.

I think someone would receive this, notice it (important), but then wonder what to do with it. I fear it would be tossed in a drawer somewhere, never to be found when it needs to be found. _("Now where the freak did I put that crazy square business card?!?!?....oh, well....I'll just call this standard-dimensions-card dude for my million-dollar project.")

_If it were me, I would incorporate that very same design/concept into a standard size. 

Anyway, great job.

Jon


----------



## Jamie71 (Feb 24, 2010)

I like it!


----------

